# ipad et av controller



## jeflino (20 Août 2012)

bonjour,je viens d'acheter un ampli yamaha rxv 673 que normalement je pourrais commander par mon ipad via l'application AV CONTROLLER mais après avoir tout configuré comme indiqué l'ipad ne trouve toujours pas l'ampli 
Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?
merci


----------



## Lauange (24 Août 2012)

Bonjour

ton ampli est connecté sur ta box ?


----------



## jeflino (28 Août 2012)

bonjour,merci de me repondre,effectivement l'ampli est raccordé à la box via câble et j'ai bien mis le NETWORK en ON mais rien à faire toujours pas de connexion


----------



## Lauange (28 Août 2012)

Hello

Je viens de lire sur cette page : http://www.erenumerique.fr/yamaha_montee_en_gamme_de_la_serie_rx_v_x73-article-2991-1.html

que pour piloter l'ampli il suffit de taper dans la barre d'adresse du navigateur son adresse IP sur le réseau. Est ce que tu y arrive ?


----------



## jeflino (29 Août 2012)

merci encore pour vos conseils
j'ai en effet introduit l'adresse ip de l'ampli dans la configuration d'AV controller mais toujours rien
par contre en lisant l'information de yamaha ils disent d'introduire l'adresse ip dans la barre de tâche du navigateur internet ,comment faire avec l'ipad?
merci


----------



## Lauange (30 Août 2012)

Hello 

Tu ouvre safari ou chrome et tu tape simplement l'adresse IP dans la barre d'adresse (192.168.1.??)

c'est tout.


----------



## jeflino (4 Septembre 2012)

merci je vais essayer , mais normalement le programme av controller devrait le faire automatiquement non ?


----------

